# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Aqua Dongle تحديثات :  AQUA Dongle All Module V2.9 [SPD Module Hot New Features] Update 28-07-2020

## mohamed73

* 
AQUA Dongle All-in-One Module V2.9 SPD-SPECIAL Update 28-07-2020* *We Are Glad To Add Support For New Features* 
AQUA Dongle More Features More Power *No Need Activation* *No Need Extra Pack* *No Need Every Time Internet*    *Spreadtrum*  
Added Automatic/Manual FDL Selection For :  *SPD6815,SPD7715,SPD7720,SPD7730,SPD7731C,SPD7731G,  SPD7731G_2,SPD7731M,SPD880XG
SPD8800,SPD8800H,SPD8800S,SPD8830M,SPD9600,SPD9630  ,SPD9822,SPD9830,SPD9830A3
SPD9830A4,SPD9830T,SPD9832,SPD9832A2,SPD9832A3,SPD  9832A5,SPD9832E1,SPD9850,SPD9853I*  *Added Read Full Device Info In Flash Mode* [Read Sec patch,Hardware,Android Ver etc] _**Hot New Features**_ *Added Remove Frp Lock in Flash Mode* (Auto Detect Frp Block) _**Hot New Features**_ *Added Safe Factory Reset in Flash Mode* _**Hot New Features**_ *Added Read Pattern Lock in Flash Mode* [Non Encrypted Devices] _**Hot New Features**_ *Added Manual Fdl Selection*  *Added Read Extended Info in Diag Mode Added Read Bt Address,Wifi Address, eMMc Size, Vbat Level, Imeis(1,2,3,4)*   *We Will Update Loaders Database and Added More Fdl Files* 
Please Select Fdl Manually if you Face Boot Issues
Spd Module is in Beta Phase Please do Test and Report   *Mediatek*  *[Added]* *More Da Files in Da Database* *Updated Meta Mode Protocol (Supported Latest Vivo / Oppo Devices)
Added 2 Different Methods of Booting 
Added More Models in Manual Database
Read Device Information [Meta Mode, Flash Mode, Adb Mode]
Read Network Lock Codes in Meta Mode
Direct Unlock in Meta Mode
Remove Frp Lock in Flash Mode
Read Pattern Lock in Flash Mode, Meta Mode
Factory Reset in Flash Mode, Meta Mode
Deep Factory Reset in Flash Mode
Disable,Enable Screen Locks Encrypted Devices Latest Patches
Fix Dl-Image in Flash Mode
Backup,Restore NVram in Flash Mode
Forensic Features Read Sms,Call Logs,Phonebook
Safe Imei Repair 1,2,3,4 in Meta Mode
Reboot Meta,Factory,Fastboot
Write Firmware Normal,Force Mode,Erase Mode
Custom Partition Manager Read,Write,Wipe
Reboot to Meta Mode, Factory Mode,Ate Factory Mode,Recovery Mode,Fastboot Mode,Adv Meta Mode
DUALTALK_SWITCH, DOWNLOAD_BOOT, SW Boot,ALARM_BOOT, Normal Mode*  *Added More Models in Manual Database*   [====== Oale ======]  *[+]  X1*    [====== Onn ======]  *[+]  Tab 10.1*    [====== Oysters ======]  *[+]  Oysters T72 3G* *[+]  Oysters T72V 3G* *[+]  Oysters T7V*    [====== Philips ======]  *[+]  Philips S308* *[+]  Philips W3620* *[+]  Philips W6610*    [====== Plum ======]  *[+]  Plum Sync* *[+]  Plum Trigger Z102*    [====== Polaroid ======]  *[+]  Polaroid Tab clone* 
Much More To Come...  *NOTE :*
1.Please Exclude Folder Path of "AQUA Dongle" With Antivirus
2.Make Dongle Manager Folder in C:\AquaDongle
3.Please Use AQUA Dongle Manager For Latest News and Download Setup 
Much More To Come...  *Facebook الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *Facebook الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *Telegram الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
Official Website
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Download Update From Aqua Dongle Manager*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Only Buy From* *Official Distributer & Resaller *  *Only Buy AQUA Dongle From Our Official Distributer & Resaller*  *That was mention in the Thread List*  *OFFICIAL DISTRIBUTORS AND RESELLERS*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *What is Aqua-Dongle ?*
Aqua-Dongle is Multi-Language Gsm Service Software with Promising future,Software is Designed to have Multi-Language Support
Added All     Regular Model With Modules Like MTK,SPD,Qualcomm, eMMc ISP,OPPO,Vivo,Huawei,Xiaomi  Redmi MI,  Samsung,
 LG, Sony, Motorola,  Blackberry,   ZTE & Online  Calculator Network Lock Code (Country  Lock Code) by   IMEI
so users get full Control over and can be easily switched to multiple            systems with unique version token system users can use it for        lifetime. 
Best Regard's
AQUA Dongle Team

----------


## mohamed73

_SPD9850 Qmobile LT200 Flash Mode Features  Read Full Device Information in Flash Mode     Frp Remove in Flash Mode     Safe Factory Reset in Flash Mode  _

----------


## mohamed73

_Diag Mode Show Full Info   Read eMMC Size, BT,Wifi, Sd, Sim Check _

----------


## mohamed73

_How to Add DA Auto Loaders 
Please Follow This Image
1: Click on Support
2: Click on Download & Wait for Loading Folder
3: Click on MTK
4: Click on Da.dll
5: Click On Download _

----------

